# A Big and Bold Adventure [Real Orchestra]



## Robin (Jun 14, 2015)

Hey everybody,

I wrote this Adventure cue three years ago as a buffer track for remaining session time in Dynamedion's Open Sessions but due to it being pretty tricky (fast tempo, many time signature changes) there was never enough time left to actually record it. 
However on their last session, there was enough time left to give it a try and we actually got a really good version of it recorded.

https://soundcloud.com/robin-hoffmann/a ... -adventure

performed by the Brandenburgisches Staatsorchester Frankfurt, conducted by Bernd Ruf.

Looking forward to your comments,

Robin


----------



## Dean (Jun 14, 2015)

Incredible composition and orchestration,..great to hear a traditional adventure cue with a real orchestra getting a workout too! D


----------



## Assa (Jun 14, 2015)

I absolutely love it  I listen to your music a lot and "Let's Go For A Ride" has always been my favourite, but the live version of this cue might be my new one :D

Thank you very much for sharing, your work is really impressive and it's a pleasure listening to it.


----------



## Robin (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks alot


----------



## Robin (Jun 15, 2015)

For anybody interested in reading the Score Sheet, here it is:

http://issuu.com/robinhoffmann/docs/a_b ... _adventure


----------



## Kralc (Jun 15, 2015)

Brilliant! Thanks for sharing Robin.

I love the pizzicato and flute + bassoon version of the theme about halfway through. It's so happy!


----------



## Hannes (Jun 15, 2015)

Very nice work Robin! And lots of odd meters - this must have been really hard to play for the orchestra :D 
I heard your mockup version a while ago, which sounded great - but of course it's even better with a real orchestra..  

And thanks for sharing the score!

Cheers


----------



## Assa (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the score, much appreciated! o-[][]-o


----------



## Robin (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeah it hasn't been easy for them, but they did a very solid job 

Thanks again for the kind words!

Robin


----------



## lowdown (Jun 19, 2015)

Terrific composition and arrangement, and of course, lovely to hear with real players.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robin (Jun 28, 2015)

Thanks lowdown, much appreciated!


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jun 28, 2015)

That was very good. I especially liked the brass. Looking at the score was interesting, too.

How long did it take you to compose this?


----------



## Maestro1972 (Jun 28, 2015)

Very nice! Enjoyed it from start to finish! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Robin (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks guys!

@WhiteNoiz I don't really remember, I wrote this as a "side project". I think it would take me 2 straight days to write something like that.

Robin


----------



## Mark Stothard (Jul 2, 2015)

Absolutely stunning track Robin. 

I've listened to quite a lot of your music over the years and this comes close to my favourite (Going to London)


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Jul 2, 2015)

Robin said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> @WhiteNoiz I don't really remember, I wrote this as a "side project". I think it would take me 2 straight days to write something like that.
> 
> Robin



Ok, thanks. It's good reminding myself that I need more work. It was inspiring.


----------



## ed buller (Jul 3, 2015)

wonderful....just wonderful.

e


----------



## MR F (Jul 3, 2015)

Amazing Robin... I'm a huge fan but I guess you already know that.

Filip


----------



## Robin (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks so much guys! Really appreciated.


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 4, 2015)

Ooh - missed this one.

Very, very, very good!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 5, 2015)

You never disappoint, Robin. Stellar work as always!


----------



## Robin (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks so much guys!

By the way, a while ago I *tried* making a mockup of this cue. It's a little quicker than the recording but anybody who want's to compare:

https://soundcloud.com/robin-hoffmann/a-big-and-bold-adventure-sample-version

Cheers
Robin


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 11, 2015)

Brilliant! There was one shaky note in the strings that I would have edited, other than that very good.
Some details about the recording you want to share? Such as how long was the session for this one, were you present, how much reverb is on it?


----------



## Robin (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks Hannes,

we pushed through this cue in a little more over 30 minutes as it was the "fill up cue" for the end of the session. There were a few issues that I would have addressed or done another take if there had been more time but I'm really happy with how it turned out considering the short time.

I was present on the recording as it is just an hour away from where I live. There is no additional reverb on the recording except for a very slight amount of Quantum Leap Spaces on the mastering.

Cheers


----------



## zacnelson (Jul 13, 2015)

This is phenomenal! I will listen over and over to this


----------

